# Different carved pumpkins!!



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*What a great idea. Very origional and a nice alternative to the traditional carved pumpkin*


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

Very kool idea. Something different I might try for this years halloween.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Those are great! What motor set-up are you using for the pumpkin balloon? Awesome idea


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Me likes! Looks like you may be (to borrow a phrase from another hobby) kitbashing some spookytown stuff...very cool


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

MorticiaAndGomez said:


> Those are great! What motor set-up are you using for the pumpkin balloon? Awesome idea


The balloon is part of it. the motor is in the tree all included


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Great job! I've always liked this idea but never made one for some reason.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I think this is a FANTASTIC idea and is really well done.

It's very inspiring.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are really great! They remind me of the panoramic Easter eggs.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh, I get it...

a Panorampkin.


Very cool.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

creepy crawler said:


> The balloon is part of it. the motor is in the tree all included


Thanks, I'll have to find one. Again great job!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a great way to display the Spookytown pieces!! Very creative.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

How creative.....those look fantastic! You did a great job


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

These are lovalee!!! Awesome job!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------

